# First trip



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

XXXdisel77 said:


> Are you going to be using the ice flies? Slam the gills with them and make these guys on here believers. If not this year I am going to have to take pics out on the ice of all the gills and crappies I land with them to show how well they really work. Good luck bro!


What is an "ice fly"; got any photos? Do you have to tip them with a spike or mousie ?

Jay


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> Its good to hear someone was out and had some success. Now that you've had the X67 out on the ice, if you have any questions about using her don't be afraid to ask.


*Do Vexilars SUCK???*


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice job Ry!!!:evilsmile


----------



## Gillchaser (Sep 23, 2008)

where in the heck is there that much ice already?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Todd i tried calling you friday to see if you and the little guy wanted to go!!! You didn't pick up and didn't call back. You got another doe huh???


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey ryguy i met you on saturday with jjmo. if you decide to head out sometime this week let me know. ill go with ya and let ya use some of the jigs me and jjmo caught our limits on.


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

DoubleJay said:


> What is an "ice fly"; got any photos? Do you have to tip them with a spike or mousie ?
> 
> Jay


you usually dont tip them with anything. lots of guys use them because they are small and fish love em.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks. The next time i'm going to be able to get out is saturday. I'm working every day this week. Did the ice make it threw yesterday okay?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i wont be back out till wed to see ,as i figure will hit teens tues night 
will hit teens again wed so im sure will be an extra inch by then


----------

